# Recognize these?



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Father in law and I were clearing some stuff off the one grainery loft in the barn. We came across a couple items he doesn't recognize or recall what they were for. Look familiar to anyone?


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

My grandpa used them, or had them when I was young, they hung in the barn and still are now, I have no clue what they are called but think they are somehow used in a horse or mule plow rig...


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks like good money at an antique shop!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks like a possible hay wagon, with a varmint reduction tool laying on the deck. :lol: Sorry couldn't help myself, just got to looking at the background too much.

Larry


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

You're right on both of those Larry


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I'd like to know where the rifle disappeared to between the first and second pic!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Hayjosh said:


> I'd like to know where the rifle disappeared to between the first and second pic!


It had a little work to do


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Still unsure what the pieces are from the first post. Here's a couple more pieces we pulled down. My father in law remembers using the stalk cutter. The buckboard sleigh has been around as long as anyone can remember.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

That sleigh is big bucks to the rite people. I years ago an ex girlfriend used to go to some horse tach and carriage sale somewhere in Lancaster or Chester County. Horse nuts!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Got a suggestion that these may have been used on horse drawn loose hay wagons, possibly for packing or holding the hay. I've been unsuccessful at finding any pics of them in use if that is the case.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Have you thought about taking a picture down to the local museum. Maybe they could help Identify what they are used for.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Good thought CowboyRam. Not sure where a museum is around here, but I could check into that. I know of some antique shops, so I might try that as well.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Good thought CowboyRam. Not sure where a museum is around here, but I could check into that. I know of some antique shops, so I might try that as well.


[email protected]

Maybe send some pictures to them. They are located on the Ag Progress grounds


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks! I kicked off an email/pics to them.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

What ever they are called, I would hope they stay tucked away for years to come and stay in the family, I hate to see old tools and such be sold, I would hold things and pass them along to hopefully a family member that has the same thoughts, they don't make or use them anymore and it's our heritage...


----------

